# periphery road



## Mihály

Helló!

Periphery road - erre a kifejezésre keresek magyar megfelelőt, de nem tudom egészen pontosan, mit jelent. Robert Landori Havana Harvest c. könyvében jön elő a szó. Egy alagút húzódik Kubában Havanna és a "Havanna del Este/La Cabana" körzet között. Így a helyszín, ahol az út van, valamennyire "periférikus", mondhatjuk. Ezzel is összefüggésben lehet a név. Annyit tudunk meg erről a bizonyos periphery roadról, hogy az alagút északi bejárata fölött húzódik.
Tehát egy magyar megfelelő kéne, mivel sehol sem találtam szótárakban, de még angol definíciót sem így konkrétan erre. Az, hogy "alsóbbrendű út", nagyon hivatalos szerintem, és nem illene a szövegbe, pláne hogy szerintem nem is pont ezt jelenti az angol. Lehetne még mellékút, de az se tetszik, hasonló okokból. A földútra gondoltam még, de az meg meg valószínűleg megint csak mást jelent.

Szóval akinek van jó ötlete, szívesen veszem, és előre is köszi!


----------



## Olivier0

Nem körgyűrű az? (franciául amióta befejezték a Toulouse-t körbevevő autópályát, azóta _périphérique_-nek hívják a táblákon)
-- Olivier


----------



## Ateesh6800

A spanyol _camino periférico_ angolul _ringroad_, azaz _körgyűrű_.


----------



## Mihály

Köszönöm, sokat segítettetek! Erre nem is gondoltam!


----------



## Zsanna

A körgyűrű ezennel nem az egyedüli kifejezés! 
Ma reggel azt hallottam a rádióban, hogy az "X várost megkerülő _körút"_.

Ugye nem vagyok egyedül azzal, hogy ez gyanúsan hangzik? (Számomra egy körút városon *belül* létezik. Egyébként egy *várost megkerülő útról* beszélnénk inkább.)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Sziasztok!

A *körút* nyilván a -- valszeg törvényben vagy rendeletileg szabályozott -- _közterület-megnevezések_ egyike (utca, út, tér, sor, körtér, sugárút, körút, köz, stb.).

Emellett a nyelv megengedi, hogy a *körút* szót sok más olyan dologra is használjuk, amely nem a fent említett közigazgatási terminuslistára tartozik: lehet _európai körutat_ tenni, és lehet _körút_ minden olyan út, ami nagyjából kör alakú, de legalábbis _körbefut valami körül_.

A *körgyűrű* forgalomszervezési szakszó; ugyanezt funkcionálisan nevezik *elkerülőútnak* is, hiszen ezen lehet elkerülni a városözpontot ahelyett, hogy átcammognánk rajta. A körútnak általában ez a szerepe; elég ritka, hogy valaki teljesen körbeautózik rajta. 

Szóval nekem nem gyanús; szerintem csak köznyelvi, és változatosabbá teszi a forgalmi híreket.

*A.*


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem egyszerűen pongyolaság volt...

Az elkerülő út szerintem tágabb értelmű kifejezés, mint a körgyűrű, és nem is föltétlen kör alakú, viszont lehet, hogy épp ezt rövidítették le a fent említett hírekben.


----------

